# Can and would a betta swim through this?



## ripit (Sep 6, 2012)

So my betta is in a 1 gal, and I got another one off craigs list. I had calculated the volume at 3 gal but made a mistake (my fault). Its about 1.8 gal. So I have been thinking about a custom tank with an anti gravity portion and rigged up something quick to try out with these two tanks. Its just a first run. I will probably try to come up with something better later. 

In case you are not familiar with an anti gravity setup, basically consider why there is water in a siphon hose even though its above the water level. If both ends are under water and both tanks have the same water level, it can contain water even though its above the water level. The tube is 2" diameter. It was a lee ghost house that I bent.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

they might. curious little guys, that's for sure. sounds like a real neat idea, though!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

What a fun idea, maybe just monitor it for a while but I bet a curious Betta would love it!


----------



## ripit (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the input. Right now I am slowly mixing water between the tanks. I have a piece of air line tubing as a siphon hose between the 2 tanks. Basically I can scoop a little water out of the tank he is in now and put it in the other tank, and then it slowly moves water back till they are at the same level. After the water has been mixed enough (maybe some time tomorrow), I can hook up the anti gravity tube. I'll then use the power off a mini power filter (currently in the 1 gal with the fish) to pump water from one tank to the other and it will return through the anti gravity tube. That way it will have a shared water system with one heater and filter (one power filter, the new tank also has an undergravel filter). It looks really getto right now but I would imagine I can find some way to improve on it (maybe eventually replace the 1 gal with another octagon tank similar to the new one).


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

This is awesome sauce!

Good luck!

I saw an interesting slideshow about a similar concept. He used a cleaned out jar As a kind of betta watchtower!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Get some string , dip it in the water, then into your flake / blood worms so some stick to it.

Hang it over his tank and watch him jump for it ( be careful , and always have a hood on tanks)

Or get a clear glass jar , if your tank is large enough , and place it overwater, filled with water, then turn it upside down and lift it up .
You will have a 'cave, above the water surface for him to swim up in, and check out everybody .

Sorry couldn't find a video.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

If you look on YouTube for The SilverFish aquarium it's pretty amazing!


----------



## ripit (Sep 6, 2012)

Its a little ghetto looking but I'm sure I can find a way to improve it. Short term, I was thinking cut the 2x4 to equal lengths, glue together, get some molded/shaped trim to go around it and paint it black. Longer term I may try to find another tank similar to the larger one. It took the betta maybe 10 minutes to find his way to the other side. He went into the tube a few times first but eventually crossed and has been exploring the new tank since. I might try to come up with a better tube/bridge too. Not the biggest tanks in the world but I would imagine he would like the combined 2.8 gal instead of his 1 gal.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

If I were a betta...that would look quite fun lol.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

This is -- really ingenious. Sure, it looks a little dinky right now but I see the potential for some amazing applications. Ideally, you might have perspex lids with holes custom cut to fit the pipe's diameter to prevent jumping (and these fish do indeed jump, at random and juswt when you least expect them to). But hey, I would never have thought of this in a hundred years - great job!


----------



## ripit (Sep 6, 2012)

The betta seems to have gotten comfortable with it. He found his way to the new tank within about 10 minutes, and stayed there most of the day, then went back to the old tank (maybe because the plant he likes to sleep in is there). Now he somewhat frequently moves back and forth though he seems to like the old tank a little more (maybe because the new tank is empty). I want to put a thing or two in there but do not want to crowd it and the other tank is pretty crowded. I would like him to keep the swimming around room.


----------



## Halfmoonlover (Mar 11, 2014)

*How does it all work?*

I know you already explain this but can you put it in simpler terms? I really want to do this with my two 1 gallon tanks but I'm not sure how to do it. And what kind of tube did you use?


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

ripit said:


> The betta seems to have gotten comfortable with it. He found his way to the new tank within about 10 minutes, and stayed there most of the day, then went back to the old tank (maybe because the plant he likes to sleep in is there). Now he somewhat frequently moves back and forth though he seems to like the old tank a little more (maybe because the new tank is empty). I want to put a thing or two in there but do not want to crowd it and the other tank is pretty crowded. I would like him to keep the swimming around room.


Any chance of getting a video of this? I'd love to watch it!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

ya'll this is an ancient thread....

Here's a video that explain what the OP did.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tmsHa5spqc


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh wow. lol

Thanks for the video though!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I've seen these but usually called a tank bridge and made with much stronger/more rigid material (thick acrylic or glass). The main issue with these is lessened oxygen in the bridge and filtration/flow between tanks.. but that's more for larger tanks. I'd seen a very cool thread on another fish forum for someone with a 30g and 40g community tanks with a several foot bridge at his desk (tank on either side of him). Was quite fascinating to read on.. I was sure my husband would want to make a bridge after he saw the thread to.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

The video I linked, the guy does make the bridge out of acrylic.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

VivianKJean said:


> The video I linked, the guy does make the bridge out of acrylic.


My comment about the material was for the OP photo of thier bridge. I'd seen that video before when I was tempted to connect my 2 10g tanks.
[large scale tank bridge journal]


----------



## AAquarist (Dec 3, 2013)

OK I am officially jealous. That is awesome LOL


----------

